# Cutting Longworth chuck discs



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I posted photos of the Longworth chuck discs a couple of weeks ago but have finally gotten around to making a short video of the process. Nothing new or special but just wanted to do the video - 

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Another great job David! I've wanted a longworth for years but now I'd rather have your dust shoe file!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

For those who don't do turning. Here's a Longworth Chuck. It holds material by gripping it either from the outside edges, or the inside edge.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> Another great job David! I've wanted a longworth for years but now I'd rather have your dust shoe file!


Thanks! Send me a PM with your email address, Joe - 

David


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> For those who don't do turning. Here's a Longworth Chuck. It holds material by gripping it either from the outside edges, or the inside edge.


Thanks Tom that helped. I could have googled I guess
but in all honesty, turning was never an interest for me.
Nor will it be even with the CNC capabilities. I mean it
is nice and all, just not me bag.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

There have been dozens of time I wanted to do some turning but don't have a lathe. Well, I have that 10' long Oliver lathe I've mentioned but it's 3 phase and not usable for me so it's covered with wood, fixtures, extra air hoses, etc. But if it were gone and I could find a decent smaller lathe to put in its spot I would enjoy doing some turning. 

Way back when I had the Oliver and a Powermatic lathe in my shop and could use them any time I wanted it was always about doing things for customers - chair spindles, 8' Mahogany columns, restoration parts for antiques, etc. but I rarely had the time to turn something like a bowl for myself. Maybe I'll make some bowls on the CNC! :wink:

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> There have been dozens of time I wanted to do some turning but don't have a lathe. Well, I have that 10' long Oliver lathe I've mentioned but it's 3 phase and not usable for me so it's covered with wood, fixtures, extra air hoses, etc.
> 
> Maybe I'll make some bowls on the CNC! <a href="http://www.routerforums.com/images/RouterForums_2015/smilies/tango_face_wink.png" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" ></a>
> 
> David



Couldn't you run the old 3 phase Oliver with another VFD? 
I love learning how to use my CNC but the hand turning on the lathe is almost... Well, I can't even describe it but it's a whole different ballgame. A lot like a pottery wheel, watching an object emerge from a hunk of wood. It's just great! 

I really miss turning the fun stuff. Now it's just table legs.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Beautiful work, Joe! Yes, I could get another VFD but the lathe is simply too big for our little space. It's a 10' long beast and weighs 800 lbs. or more. I need the room more than I need the lathe. I cleaned around it to get some photos a few years ago but it is well hidden at this point -

Clean for a day - 
















Currently (somewhere in the red ellipse) - 








If we had a larger shop I would set it up and use it in a heartbeat but it takes up half the wall it's on and has become a catchall. One cool thing about it is that you can mount a faceplate to the outboard side and turn a huge bowl if you wanted. That's what the big wheel with tool post is for.

David


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

That's a great piece of machinery! Well you need to hang on to it, looks like that bed would make a great gantry for your future 10' × 20' monster CNC!!!  Thanks for the dust shoe help, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

I think David is going to be doing another build-thread.
Cereal bowls coming soon. Maybe some Cap'n Crunch?


----------

